# Uhm... so hai new lil guy!



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Bess was not supposed to be bred. And when i asked the prev owner a few months ago because i thought her udder was not quite so flat he said no way no how no bulls there. And he said def breeding through a fence can never happen too cause i asked if neighbor had a bull. I was crazy for askin this last to him but we know better. Guess they missed a bean in a banding?!?!?!!!

.... anyhoo. Today we had just gotten home from pickin up G for our first sleepover and we hear a cow bellerin in the woods. So paul and g go to check it out. Next thing i hear is.... a calf Bess has a calf... and up comes paul to handover g so he can go get a better look. Brand new still wet calf on the ground and Bess bein a great maman cleaning him.

I was wicked mad because there are things that would have been instead of this mess. We moved them to a smaller area to bond but now she is not wantin to let him nurse. We did see him nurse a few good times before we moved them so he did get some colostrum in his tum this evening. We will just keep watching them tomorrow and somehow pen her still if we need to. The guys were going to start our coral next week! Had we known THIS was happening we would have made sure to have it done. i had quit lookin at all at her udder because no way she could be bred right? Grrrrrrr. And we just thought her gettin chunky was a happy rumen.

I gave him BoSe and vit b complex and vit e capsule bust open. He has teeth so not a preemie. And he weighs about 35 pounds which is a good weigh for a dexter calf.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Congratulations...never knew cattle could have.immaculant conception!:heehee: whatever the cause...Hes a keeper!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Congratulations...never knew cattle could have.immaculant conception!:heehee: whatever the cause...Hes a keeper!


I know right?!?!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

What a cute little monkey wrench in your plans!! Glad mama did well. Hopefully she will reconnect with him by morning. 
Congratulations


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

On the bright side- at least she cleaned him off! Congratulations on the calf!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goats Rock said:


> On the bright side- at least she cleaned him off! Congratulations on the calf!


She cleaned hm AND let him nurse several times before we moved them. :/. And she is calling to him as well and stayin very close to him. So hopefully she will get over the moving jitterss soon.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

happybleats said:


> What a cute little monkey wrench in your plans!! Glad mama did well. Hopefully she will reconnect with him by morning.
> Congratulations


Hahah so true a monkey wrench! We JUST bought and had shipped ten straws for AI for her. We were just waitin for the weather to cool off some to have it done.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awwww! What a cute little surprise! Congratulations. Bess is probably tender she's got good mothering instincts so I'll bet she comes around. How was your sleep over with little G? Did you get any sleep? lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

bess is being a great mama now that she settled down. He has a full tum and each teat works just fine. Yay for sweet suprises.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Awwww! What a cute little surprise! Congratulations. Bess is probably tender she's got good mothering instincts so I'll bet she comes around. How was your sleep over with little G? Did you get any sleep? lol


we did get sleeps! Well paul did. I was pretty hurty and could not get comfortable anywhere. I finlly knocked out about six to nine this mornin.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh.....hes a Beauty. So happy for you guys! Not every day you get a FREE calf!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

He is precious!!! Congrats! What a wonderful surprise!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Tonight he had the zoomies i LOVE watchin calf zoomies.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww Hes a cutie! Love it when those tails go up! The moves are on!! Lol. Thanks for shareing! He is awesome!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww Hes a cutie! Love it when those tails go up! The moves are on!! Lol. Thanks for shareing! He is awesome!


He was just FULL of himself tonight! After we did up the hill chores... where he and his mama are. He started the zoomies again. Up and down the fence line. Then all done and crash. Lol.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

He’s is adorable!! How is yalls grass so green! Everything is so dry and crispy and dead here


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> He's is adorable!! How is yalls grass so green! Everything is so dry and crispy and dead here


SO much rain! Ugh! The weather here this year has been terrible! Hot to cold and dry to wet muddy messes and let us not forget the humid.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:inlove:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too cute!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Lookit what i did this mornin!!!! Paul is gonna put me a real stanchion head on it because the head gate is just a bit tricky for me to do meselfs. Dozer had just nursed and i got a pint of milk. Not much but i am happy with it for our first try! For a ff dexter with no separation my pt of milk is just fine with me! Bess was great! She lead following the food bucket. She went through the gate once but i got her in the second time. I did tie her leg but she only tried kick once. No one got hurt or died. So it was a win! Paul did come out in case i needed help but he mostly just watched and waited patiently for Bess and i to figure it out. I do love him!

Then the last pic.... the running joke round here is that it must have big teats if i want the men to help me milk. So the text pic is from our daughter sarah. Hahahaha.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Above my thumb.... CREAM wonderful glorious sweet CREAM!!!! Jer milk is so good!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

dozer and I shared milkin duties this mornin. He got half and i got half. Then i got to rub all over his cutie lil self. WIN! Last night was the first night of separating. Lossa bellerin goin on at the hillsite. Maybe i should deliver a dozen eggs, ear plugs and a sorry note to the neighbors? Lol.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Very nice 
I’ll bet you’re excited to make some butter or ice cream!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

He's such a sweetie! Cows are so lucky to have four teats.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Very nice
> I'll bet you're excited to make some butter or ice cream!


BUTTER!!!! I make ice cream with the goat milk already. . But cannot save enough cream from the girls for butters.

i tried get paul to name her mrs butterworth or aunt jemima... no go. Lol.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute! Your so lucky to have all that cream!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> Too cute! Your so lucky to have all that cream!


cannot WAIT to be able make the butter!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(highfive)(thumbup)


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I love the sound effects. He is such a noisy drinker. Our restuarants have a no slurp policy. Your Dozer would be quickly dispatched for bad manners.
He is so beautiful. Momma is so calm


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

awww awesome!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhh..hes a doll baby. And look at you.lovin all over that boy! Thats too neat. Glad all is doing well.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ohhh..hes a doll baby. And look at you.lovin all over that boy! Thats too neat. Glad all is doing well.


only when he is hangry. Lol! Otherwise it is tail up and zoom zoom zoom.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Enjoy it while it lasts. I love watching those little guys go zoom zoom.zooom.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Bess was impatiently waitin for breaky. And the handsome Dozer. He is such a hoot! In the evenings about five he starts to play with her. They will be runnin and jumpin around all of that three acre pasture. The other night he enlisted one of the lgd iin his play. I started to go out to scold the dog but as i neared i saw that it was Dozer instigating the play. It was so amazing to watch the two play. The dog never chased he would jump up, stomp, turn around and plop back down waitin for Dozer to make the bum rush. Hahahaha. It was adorable.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Ugh soooo cute! I can’t wait to wean Sylvester so I can have a buddy again!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice calves! Love that purple halter on that black.


----------

